# Estate Agent Recommendation



## podavies (May 8, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking into moving to Dubai in the near future and am having trouble finding a reputable estate agent and have heard some horror stories about some of the agencies.
Can anyone recommend a good agent?

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

If you do find one please let us all know, those of us out here in the Middle East for some time are quite jaded in the search for decent, honest and knowledgeable agents.

You'll find many hundreds of them online but they predominantly specialise in specific areas.

Best suggestion is to first find the area you wish to be in, then start looking for an agent handling that area - although you can of course do it all yourself when you're out here.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My friend is an Estate Agent pm me your details and I will get him to give you a call.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Kristy at Allsops and Allsops did well for us. 

Certain agents only cover certain area properly so I think performance is related to familiarity


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

I used to work in real estate for 7 years I have a very good guy used to work with me and I really recommend him as the best agent in Dubai and most respectable and helpful with 8 years experience in the market.
Pm me and I will send his contact number.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Cluttons


----------



## podavies (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

We are dealing with Edith from home of plenty. Extremely professional and she goes the extra mile for clients. She has helped us recently in viewing properties in dubai without putting any pressure on us to finalise a lease


----------



## podavies (May 8, 2014)

Thanks again for all the posts. I have sent some PMs and will follow-up with these.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

DubizzleFoShizzle said:


> Any updates on this thread?
> 
> Particularly interested in agents specialising in Marina and/or Downtown.


There are quite a few agents out here, dubai land department are weeding many out every day. Am sure once you have pm facility a few will contact you on here


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

DubizzleFoShizzle said:


> I assume I should stay clear of those as the 'good ones' don't need to lurk on forums?


Agreed steer clear of the pm lurkers.


Another thing to be wary of is if agent requests commission cheques made out in persons name instead of real estate agency.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It is very area dependent. We used House Hunters who specialize in Dubai land we are about to move and I have contacted them again.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

DubizzleFoShizzle said:


> Any updates on this thread?
> 
> Particularly interested in agents specialising in Marina and/or Downtown.


I think they're still mostly ****e


----------



## Scot_in_DXB (Sep 22, 2015)

Dubai is clogged with terrible agents who only care about their commission, but there are good ones out there! Tips;

- Stick to reputable companies
- Ask for an agent who specialises in the area you are after - you can normally find a 'meet the team' section on their website.
- Check that the agent is RERA certified and ask to see their broker card
- Try to stick to your own/similar nationality (better understanding)
- Keep in touch with them daily - don't expect a good service if you do not communicate with them

I'm an agent myself but won't promote here - best of luck!


----------

